# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  🌟به این میگن درس خوندن واسه کنکور...!!!🌟

## _LuNa_

سلام.
(قبل ازهرچیزی شهادت حضرت جوادالائمه«سلام الله علیه»،جوانترین امام شیعیان رو به مدیرکل ،مدیران گرامی واعضای انجمن تسلیت میگم...)


برنامه ی روزانه مطالعاتی من واسم مثل وعده های غذایی هستش!!!

اون واسه سلامت جسم واین واسه ی سلامت روانم...(تا زمان کنکور آهسته وپیوسته حرکت کنم ونتیجه دلخواهم حاصل بشه به امیدخدا... )

صبح که بیدارمیشم خوندن زیست واسم عین خوردن صبحانه ی کامله!حتی اگه روزی میل نداشته باشم ونخورم اون روز تا شب کسل وکم انرژی ام!!!

شیمی واسم عین ناهاره!!!بخصوص که مامان عزیزم قورمه سبزی یا ته چین پخته باشه.
وقتی میخورم(پیش غذا مبتکران و غذای اصلی الگو)انرژی فوق العاده ای میگیرم!اصلا عاشق وعده ی ناهارم...

خوندن ریاضی وفیزیک مثل شامه!!!هرچندمیلی به خوردن شام ندارم ولی درحدیه بشقاب سالاد(به ظاهر ساده اماکاربردی ومفید)نخورده نمیخوابم!!!

عمومی ها واسم عین میان وعده هاست!

زبان انگلیسی وعربی مثل میوه های خوشمزه ن بخصوص بعداز یه خواب نیمروزی کوتاه واقعا میچسبن...

ادبیات ودینی هم آجیل ن گذاشتمشون واسه ی دوران طلایی نوروز ولی ازالان به فندق وپسته ها(آرایه ها ،زبان فارسی وآیات)یه ناخنکی میزنم!

خوندن زمین شناسی هم مثل خوردن چای باشکلات تلخه!!!
تلخه ولی واسه رسیدن به رشته ی موردنظرم خوردنش(خوندنش) لازمه...
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ

البته این برنامه ی آخرین ماه تابستونمه

فعلا درسهای سال دوم رو مرور میکنم تا سال جدید شروع بشه...

خداروشکر تو انتخاب منابع وسواس ندارم معتقدم با تلاش بیشتر وهدف گذاری میشه از منابع۸۰درصدی نتیجه ی ۱۰۰درصدی گرفت!


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

اگه دوست دارین نظربدین واگه لازمه راهنمایی کنین بخصوص باتجربه ها.

مرسی

----------


## dorsa20

منم ترتیب درسام اینجوری بود اول زیست بعد شیمی بعد یا ریاضی یا فیزیک بعد عمومی موفق باشید...یا حق :Yahoo (3):

----------


## arefeh78

خوبه موفق باشی 
با همین فرمون ادامه بدی انشالله کنکور قبولی
با کیفت خوندن یادت نره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## doctor Hastii

جالب بود خوشم اومد :Yahoo (3):  اگه کنکور داشتم حتما ازش استفاده میکردم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## RainBow

چه باحال :Yahoo (76): 
ایده جالبی بود

فقط مراقب باش تو خوردنشون افراط یا تفریط نکنی :Yahoo (94): 

موفق باشید

----------


## majids5

برنامه خفنی بود. 
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ahmad136

خیلی خوبه که این روحیه رو دارین ولی فیزیک و ریاضی واسه شام و شیمی واسه ناهار؟! حداقل بیشتر اشتهاتو نگه دار واسه شام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin-jh

پس اگه کلاس بری ینی رفتی رستوران!؟  :Yahoo (4): 
آزمونم میشه استفراغ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Chandler Bing

بیشتر از این تاپیکا بزنید بلکه وقتی میایم انجمن بساط شادی و سرگرمی برپا باشه  :Yahoo (23): 
ملت همیشه در صحنه هم که حضور دارن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام.
> (قبل ازهرچیزی شهادت حضرت جوادالائمه«سلام الله علیه»،جوانترین امام شیعیان رو به مدیرکل ،مدیران گرامی واعضای انجمن تسلیت میگم...)
> 
> 
> برنامه ی روزانه مطالعاتی من واسم مثل وعده های غذایی هستش!!!
> 
> اون واسه سلامت جسم واین واسه ی سلامت روانم...(تا زمان کنکور آهسته وپیوسته حرکت کنم ونتیجه دلخواهم حاصل بشه به امیدخدا... )
> 
> صبح که بیدارمیشم خوندن زیست واسم عین خوردن صبحانه ی کامله!حتی اگه روزی میل نداشته باشم ونخورم اون روز تا شب کسل وکم انرژی ام!!!
> ...


تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم تشبیهات واقعا عالی بود برنامه ت که دیگه حرفی برا گفتن نداشت

----------


## vahyd

انشاالله که سال دیگه وعده هاتو تو رستوران مورد علاقت بخوری !  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _LuNa_

> انشاالله که سال دیگه وعده هاتو تو رستوران مورد علاقت بخوری !


 مرسی اما احتمالا ناچارم برم سلف سرویس دانشگاه...باتحقیقاتی که داشتم غذای دانشگاه....بدنیست...

----------


## vahyd

> مرسیاما احتمالا ناچارم به سلف سرویس دانشگاه...باتحقیقاتی که داشتم غذای دانشگاه....بدنیست...


البته منظورم از وعده درسای دانشگاه بودو رستورانم دانشگاه مورد علاقه  :Yahoo (4):  طبق تشبیهات خودتون

----------


## Divergent

زمین مثل. دلستر کلاسیکه تلخ و بدمزه .. چاقم میکنه

----------


## sara75

خیلی جالب بودن عزیزم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

ی خوراک  زیست لطفا ؟

با نون اضاف :Yahoo (4):

----------


## susan.t

*جالب بود موفق باشی منم زیست غذا ثابتمه )))*

----------


## The.Best.Name

_جالب بود ... فقط خاهشا سعی کنین مسیرتون  سمت دسشویی نیفته چون هر چی خوردین بی اثر میشه اخه ایرانیا روده باریک خوبی برا جذب ندارن . . .  
موفق باشی هموطن_

----------


## magicboy

یاد سخن گهر بار دکتر علیرضا باقری افتادم که فرمود : تری بخوریش؟مخصوص خودته

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*چه تشبیهات فوق العاده ای ...

عالی بود ...
حتما موفق میشید!!!
فقط تا روز کنکور از خوردن هله هوله(حله حوله؟) خود داری کنید چون ممکنه میل شما رو نسبت به غذای اصلی  از بین ببره ...

موفق باشید!
*

----------


## dangmiong

> یاد سخن گهر بار دکتر علیرضا باقری افتادم که فرمود : تری بخوریش؟مخصوص خودته


سوسیس مخصوص خودته پدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Taha19

چه قدر خوش مزه درس میخونی

----------


## Full Professor

> سلام.
> (قبل ازهرچیزی شهادت حضرت جوادالائمه«سلام الله علیه»،جوانترین امام شیعیان رو به مدیرکل ،مدیران گرامی واعضای انجمن تسلیت میگم...)
> 
> 
> برنامه ی روزانه مطالعاتی من واسم مثل وعده های غذایی هستش!!!
> 
> اون واسه سلامت جسم واین واسه ی سلامت روانم...(تا زمان کنکور آهسته وپیوسته حرکت کنم ونتیجه دلخواهم حاصل بشه به امیدخدا... )
> 
> صبح که بیدارمیشم خوندن زیست واسم عین خوردن صبحانه ی کامله!حتی اگه روزی میل نداشته باشم ونخورم اون روز تا شب کسل وکم انرژی ام!!!
> ...


هر جوی میتونید درس بخونید
حالا مثل ایشون بخورید درسا رو
یا هر صورت دیگه
فقط بخونید

----------


## dangmiong

> Si vous pouvez admirer et vérifier les gens qui réussissent au moins laisser les respecter et esseyez d'être poli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je vous souhaite aussi le succès.....


الان خواست بگه بله منم فرانسه بلدم @magicboy پدی ببین لری بلده اینجوری میکنه؟

----------


## magicboy

> الان خواست بگه بله منم فرانسه بلدم @magicboy پدی ببین لری بلده اینجوری میکنه؟


بختیاری بودن خیلی بهتر بهبهانی بودنه
با اون پشه هاش :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dangmiong

> بختیاری بودن خیلی بهتر بهبهانی بودنه
> با اون پشه هاش


 :Yahoo (110): نگوو پشه ها ریختن تو خونه هی تارو مارشون میکنیم

----------


## Milad98

*روزی 8لیوان اب رو فراموش نکنید

موفق باشید*

----------


## Amin-jh

والا فرانسه نخوردم هنوز  :Yahoo (21): 
یکم انگلیسی خوردم فعلا ته دلما بگیره  :Yahoo (4): 
به هر حال اگه فوش دادی خودتی  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## kemoonly

> سلام.
> (قبل ازهرچیزی شهادت حضرت جوادالائمه«سلام الله علیه»،جوانترین امام شیعیان رو به مدیرکل ،مدیران گرامی واعضای انجمن تسلیت میگم...)
> 
> 
> برنامه ی روزانه مطالعاتی من واسم مثل وعده های غذایی هستش!!!
> 
> اون واسه سلامت جسم واین واسه ی سلامت روانم...(تا زمان کنکور آهسته وپیوسته حرکت کنم ونتیجه دلخواهم حاصل بشه به امیدخدا... )
> 
> صبح که بیدارمیشم خوندن زیست واسم عین خوردن صبحانه ی کامله!حتی اگه روزی میل نداشته باشم ونخورم اون روز تا شب کسل وکم انرژی ام!!!
> ...


 سلام 
 تا الن اینجوری به درسا نگا نکرده بودم . برام جالب بود این مطلب  . زیست و شیمی رو حتما باید بالا 50 بزنی . ریاضی و فیزیکت رو هم بالا بزنی پزشکی حتمیه . عمومیا ادبیات و بینش اسلامی که باید حتما درصد بگیری . زبان و عربی درصد باالاشون کمکت میکنه بین پزشکی و دندان و دارو یکیو انتخاب کنی . زمین هم کمک میکنه که بین مثلا شهید بهشتی و مشهد و تهران و ایران کودوم یکی رو قبول بشی 
تخصصیا ریاضی و فیزیک رو خیلی خیلی جدی بگیر 
 تو عمومیا زبان و عربی

----------


## Amin-jh

> سلام دوستان انجمنی....
> بااجازتون من از حضورتون مرخص میشم( گویا حضورم واسه برخی از دوستان جالب نیست.کاش حداقل دلیلشو میدونستم)
> هرپستی که ارسال کردم  واقعا از قلبم،صادقانه وبی ریا بود.
> آخرین پست ارسالیمو میذارم اینجا چون این تاپیک و دوست دارم...
>    @8MIT8  شماخیلی خوب ومهربون هستین،دلم واسه ی تاپیکای علمی جالبتون تنگ میشه.
> 
>    @Ultra باوجوداینکه بخاطر جدی وصریح اللهجه بودنتون میترسیدم سوال بپرسم ولی واسم خیلی قابل احترام هستین.
> 
>    @Bimokh سوگندعزیزم واسم مثل خواهرین.امیدوارم به هر دو هدفتون برسین دوست باانرژی من بینهایت دوستتون دارم.
> ...


یاد طالع بینی PMC افتادم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## soheil-020

> سلام دوستان انجمنی....
> 
> بااجازتون من از حضورتون مرخص میشم( گویا حضورم واسه برخی از دوستان جالب نیست.کاش حداقل دلیلشو میدونستم)
> هرپستی که ارسال کردم  واقعا از قلبم،صادقانه وبی ریا بود.
> 
> آخرین پست ارسالیمو میذارم اینجا چون این تاپیک و دوست دارم...
>    @8MIT8  شماخیلی خوب ومهربون هستین،دلم واسه ی تاپیکای علمی جالبتون تنگ میشه.
> 
>    @Ultra باوجوداینکه بخاطر جدی وصریح اللهجه بودنتون میترسیدم سوال بپرسم ولی واسم خیلی قابل احترام هستین.
> ...


همون طور که ماها بعد مردن کسی بهش بها میدیم ( ادمای مرده پرستی هستیم ) جامعه ما هم متاسفانه اینجوری با کنکوری ها برخورد میکنه !!! وقتی من دارم واسه موفقیت تلاش میکنم تو کمکم کن یا حداقل نا امید نکن منو  :Yahoo (110):  به قول شعری که کنکور 93 هم اومده بود رافت دوستان نیستی افت ایشان مشو  :Yahoo (110):  بعضی ها یا کلا نمیفهمن یا در مقابل فهمیدن مقاومت میکنند  :Yahoo (35):  نمیدونند با یه حرفی که به نظر خودشون ساده به نظر میرسه چه تاثیری رو طرف مقابل میذارن ... جامعه ما اینجوره متاسفانه .... فقط بعد موفقیت با شما هستند و خودشون رو شریک شما میدونند !!! درکتون میکنم... با این روحیه ای که دارین شک ندارم کنکور رو له میکنید .... فقط سعی کنید به فکر تحسین بقیه نباشین و به کار خودتون ادامه بدید ...  من خودم قبل کنکور کسی حالمو نپرسید  :Yahoo (110):  بعد کنکور اونقدر زنگخور داشتم که گوشی رو کلا خاموش کردم  :Yahoo (13):   به حرف بقیه توجه نکنید و تلاش کنید به کسی هم وابسته نباشین... یا علی موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام.
> (قبل ازهرچیزی شهادت حضرت جوادالائمه«سلام الله علیه»،جوانترین امام شیعیان رو به مدیرکل ،مدیران گرامی واعضای انجمن تسلیت میگم...)
> 
> 
> برنامه ی روزانه مطالعاتی من واسم مثل وعده های غذایی هستش!!!
> 
> اون واسه سلامت جسم واین واسه ی سلامت روانم...(تا زمان کنکور آهسته وپیوسته حرکت کنم ونتیجه دلخواهم حاصل بشه به امیدخدا... )
> 
> صبح که بیدارمیشم خوندن زیست واسم عین خوردن صبحانه ی کامله!حتی اگه روزی میل نداشته باشم ونخورم اون روز تا شب کسل وکم انرژی ام!!!
> ...



سلام
خوبه که با پاشنی غذا نوشتی!
اما چند تا توضیه!

زیاد خوردن نتیجه خوبی نداره!(درس زیاد)
هر غذایی رو نباید بخورید!(انتخاب منابع درست)
غذا رو خوب بجوید(مفهم مطالب)
مهم خوردن زیاد نیست(کیفیت درس مهمه)
موفق باشد

----------


## Hellion

پس من چی  :Yahoo (21):

----------

